# Skypes days are limited?



## Aurali (Aug 2, 2009)

http://features.csmonitor.com/innovation/2009/07/31/skype-is-in-danger-owner-says/

Founder company of Skype, Joltid is attacking the current owner, eBay for using unlicensed code and is suing them to take down Skype. Millions of people might just lose a lot more than, "friends to talk to" a lot of businesses have been using Skype as a cheap replacement for phones.

Discuss?


----------



## lilEmber (Aug 2, 2009)

It'll be fine. They make too much money off Skype for nobody to pick it up when all is said and done.


----------



## Nocturne (Aug 2, 2009)

This could really suck, I like skype D:.  I think eBay probably is gonna do something about it though because skype is a huge earner for them.

More info:
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2009/aug/01/ebay-case-threatens-skype-shutdown


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 2, 2009)

Eli said:


> http://features.csmonitor.com/innovation/2009/07/31/skype-is-in-danger-owner-says/
> 
> Founder company of Skype, Joltid is attacking the current owner, eBay for using unlicensed code and is suing them to take down Skype. Millions of people might just lose a lot more than, "friends to talk to" a lot of businesses have been using Skype as a cheap replacement for phones.
> 
> Discuss?



Wait, Joltid sold the company to eBay, and now Joltid is complaining that Ebay are using unlicensed code that they sold to eBay? 

I don't understand here @.X


----------



## Aurali (Aug 2, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> It'll be fine. They make too much money off Skype for nobody to pick it up when all is said and done.



Ebay is still at a HUGE loss for Skype, they paid 2.2 billion for it. and are only making 44 mil a quarter on it.


Ishnuvalok said:


> Wait, Joltid sold the company to eBay, and now Joltid is complaining that Ebay are using unlicensed code that they sold to eBay?
> 
> I don't understand here @.X



Joltid claims didn't sell parts of the code.


----------



## Nocturne (Aug 2, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Wait, Joltid sold the company to eBay, and now Joltid is complaining that Ebay are using unlicensed code that they sold to eBay?
> 
> I don't understand here @.X



Joltid licenses the software to eBay.  So eBay pays to use the code from Joltid.


----------



## selkie (Aug 2, 2009)

Enough people use Skype that it's probably not going to disappear, I wouldn't be too worried.


----------



## Aurali (Aug 2, 2009)

> The problem is that when eBay bought Skype, they were in too much of a hurry to read the fine print. Skypeâ€™s original owners retained the copyright for some crucial portion of Skype, specifically the peer-to-peer side of it â€” the same code which is probably responsible of making sure that user A routes packets for user B without his or her knowledge of authorisation.


this


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 2, 2009)

Nocturne said:


> Joltid licenses the software to eBay.  So eBay pays to use the code from Joltid.



Sooo Joltid are suing eBay for using "unlicensed code" when Joltid licensed the code so that they can charge eBay for using the code?


----------



## Aurali (Aug 2, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Sooo Joltid are suing eBay for using "unlicensed code" when Joltid licensed the code so that they can charge eBay for using the code?



Ebay didn't buy ALL of skypes code.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 2, 2009)

Eli said:


> Ebay didn't buy ALL of skypes code.



Oic.....

I'm still confused as hell but what the hell.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 2, 2009)

:/ 

Skype is awfully damn useful to a lot of people I know.  It would be a serious annoyance if it went tits-up.


----------



## pheonix (Aug 2, 2009)

I have a good amount of friends on skype and if it dies I'll be pretty pissed. But seeing as how useful it is to businesses and such I'm sure it will be saved by someone or something. I'm not too worried.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 2, 2009)

In the end, either eBay will license the code, get someone to rewrite it for them, or offload it onto someone like Yahoo or something.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 2, 2009)

Occam's razor says it comes down to one of more of the parties not making as much money as they wanted and just being butthurt that they got a raw deal. I wouldn't be at all surprised if the lawsuit is preemptive counter suing as much as anything - anticipating a lawsuit so opting to be the one who starts it for the sake of appearing like the party with the most legit grievance.

Moral of the story: it'd be hypocritical for any of us to blame a guy for not wanting to work for a living, but *it's just common sense* that trying to sorta entails not making as much as one might otherwise. There's having a dream, and then there's unrealistic expectations and frankly, courts shouldn't give people the time of day when they're just butthurt that theirs haven't materialized.


----------



## lilEmber (Aug 2, 2009)

Eli said:


> Ebay is still at a HUGE loss for Skype, they paid 2.2 billion for it. and are only making 44 mil a quarter on it.


Only making 176 million dollars a year, that's not a "only" number that's a large number.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 2, 2009)

I definitely know my mom's bosses in India would be frickin pissed as HELL.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 2, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> Only making 176 million dollars a year, that's not a "only" number that's a large number.



They paid 2.2 billion for it though. It will take over 20 years of Skype staying alive so that they can get their monies worth for it atleast. If the program doesn't last that long.....well then it's a HUGE loss of money.


----------



## Aurali (Aug 2, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> They paid 2.2 billion for it though. It will take over 20 years of Skype staying alive so that they can get their monies worth for it atleast. If the program doesn't last that long.....well then it's a HUGE loss of money.



This, the software cycle is a small one.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 2, 2009)

OH NOSES


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 2, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> OH NOSES



LIZARDKING YOU'RE DRUNK. GO TO BED.


----------



## Ratte (Aug 2, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> LIZARDKING YOU'RE DRUNK. GO TO BED.



ISHNU YOU'RE A WHORE.  GO TO JAIL.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 2, 2009)

Ratte said:


> ISHNU YOU'RE A WHORE.  GO TO JAIL.



WHY DO I GOTTA GO TO JAIL? D:


----------



## Ratte (Aug 2, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> WHY DO I GOTTA GO TO JAIL? D:



It's illegal.  >:C


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 2, 2009)

Ratte said:


> It's illegal.  >:C



But I'm not a whore, I'm a slut :V


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Aug 3, 2009)

Eli said:


> http://features.csmonitor.com/innovation/2009/07/31/skype-is-in-danger-owner-says/
> 
> Founder company of Skype, Joltid is attacking the current owner, eBay for using unlicensed code and is suing them to take down Skype. Millions of people might just lose a lot more than, "friends to talk to" a lot of businesses have been using Skype as a cheap replacement for phones.
> 
> Discuss?



Damn it.  :<  That sucks terribly.  Joltid might become the most hated person in the world because of this.


----------

